# [PCGH Extreme] Wir suchen den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot!



## Oliver (17. Juli 2008)

*PC Games Hardware* sucht den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot und verlost in Zusammenarbeit mit *Zotac* eine *Nvidia Geforce GTX 260* in der werkseitig übertakteten *Amp!-Edition*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr habt bis zum *11. August* die Möglichkeit Screenshots in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Screenshots dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder, die über externe Dienste wie etwa Imagehack bei uns eingebunden werden, werden nicht berücksichtigt. 

Wir treffen am 11. August dann eine Auswahl der besten 10 Screenshots, die anschließend in einer Umfrage von PCGHX-Usern bewertet werden. Der Screenshot mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnt und der Urheber bekommt die *Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 in der Amp!-Edition *von* Zotac*. Die Umfrage wird am *18. August* geschlossen.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, einen Screenshot machen zu können
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
- Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und co. werden nicht berücksichtigt
- Spiele, die auf dem Index stehen, sind für die Teilnahme nicht zulässig
- Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
- Die Screenshots wurden von euch persönlich gemacht.
- Es dürfen mehrere Screenshots hochgeladen werden.
- Die Sceenshots müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Diskussion über dieses Gewinnspiel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html#post172857


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (17. Juli 2008)

hier maln paar von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nDivia (17. Juli 2008)

Dann häng ich mal nen unbearbeiteten Screenshot von WiC an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juli 2008)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit.

Aber ich hab grad nichts sehr gutes da, aber ich werd dann mal in nächster Zeit welche machen und dann hier einfügen

mfg Eiswolf93




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Screen von mir
mfg el-hanfo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpeeNoire (17. Juli 2008)

Ein gewagter Sprung von Helena Rosenthal, bei dem sie ihre akrobatischen Fähigkeiten und ihre weiblichen Attribute zur Schau stellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alihexx (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins aus Stalker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lubio (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Screenshot,
er entstand bei einem Ausflug in *Armed Assault* mit meinem Kumpel auf der Community-map SaltBeachIsland
und trägt den Namen *Beautifulday.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## derguru (17. Juli 2008)

Gothic3,Guild Wars,Condemned Origin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (17. Juli 2008)

*Bitte nur Postings mit Bild machen. Für die Diskussion können wir gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Ansonsten wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.*

Um nochmal auf die Fragen einzugehen: 
- jeder Postet seinen schönsten Screenshot.
- er darf zugeschnitten werden, um die Breite einzuhalten.
- es muss ein eigener Screenshot sein.
- er muss hier im Forum hochgeladen werden.

Fragen ansonsten als PM an Oli oder mich.

(und ich habe alle Postings, die keinen Screenshot beinhalteten, gelöscht)

Die Diskussion über einzelne Screenshots kann gerne hier weitergeführt werden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html#post172857


----------



## robben89 (17. Juli 2008)

sieht irgendwie geil aus 

wieso pyscho da so dumm steht weiß ich auch leider nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ein Screenshot aus Company of Heroes wo gerade nach dem Einschlag einer V1-Rakete gesiegt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Screen aus Day of Defeat: Source auf welchem einer der faulsten Amy's die ich jeh gesehen habe abgebildet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch als Zugabe ein recht witziger Screen aus F.E.A.R. Combat wo ich einen Feind mit dem Bolzengewehr an seinen Kronjuwelen aufgehangen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nanu? Ein Lebkuckenschild? (Spiel: Guild Wars)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt noch zwei besonders schöne Exemplare aus Alone in the Dark Teil 5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultio (17. Juli 2008)

Erstellt mit Garry's Mod 10 über Team Fortress 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch zwei aus HL2: EP2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyBoy69 (17. Juli 2008)

Tage und Nächte musste ich mich dem Andrang der Gegnermassen erwähren um dann doch als Sieger vom Feld zu gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Juli 2008)

Ich lasse die üblichen Blockbuster-Titel mal stecken und versuche mein Glück mit den schönsten EVE-Screenshots auf meiner Platte. Die meisten davon sollten auch im EVE-O Sammelthread zu finden sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z4Ck (17. Juli 2008)

Ich wüsste gerne mal, ob man mehrere Screenshots oder nur einen hochladen darf. Ich bitte um Klärung, da es sonst unfair ist. Ich werde vorerst auch mal drei hochladen, falls doch nur einer erlaubt ist, werde ich mich natürlich umgehend für einen entscheiden.
Ansonsten eine super Idee , mal was anderes als die ganzen Gewinnspiele, bei denen es sowieso nur auf Glück ankommt und wie oft man auf einen Knopf drückt.

Der zweite Screenshot erinnert mich übrigens stark an eine Szene aus "Apocalypse Now", wo der Walkürenritt gespielt wird. Für mich eine der geilsten Szenen die es jemals im Kino gegeben hat, bekomme da jedesmal Gänsehaut. 

Edit: So, hab' den zweiten Screenshot nochmal in Breitbild und ohne Text hochgeladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schemmi (17. Juli 2008)

Mein Screenshot stammt aus dem Spiel Warrock. Viele Helis auf einer Platzform, ergeben dort, wie man sehen kann, einen sehr schönen Bug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kearu (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nodi (17. Juli 2008)

einen Soldaten etwas seltsam mit dem Bolzenschussgewehr an die Wand genagelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

Mache dann auch mal mit !^^ mal schauen ob wer weiß was das fürn Game ist!^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT*:nochn Paar Bilder.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Person (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser hier ist von mir(aus dem Spiel "Imperium Romanum":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## logiTech (17. Juli 2008)

tja hab hier mal nen screen aus css im hide and seek mod! ne palme mit ner waffe^^


----------



## Cionara (17. Juli 2008)

Das WoW Patch-Chaos, immer wieder schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (17. Juli 2008)

Die bisherigen Postings habe ich editiert, weil sich die Teilnahmebedingungen leicht geändert haben:

- Es dürfen mehrere Screenshots gepostet werden.
- Alle Screenshots müssen als Vollbild in das Posting eingebunden werden.

Wie das funktioniert, steht im Startposting.

Bilder, die unser Forenlayout sprengen (also größer als 900 Pixel breit sind) werden gelöscht. Screenshots, die nicht im Posting als Vollbild verlinkt sind, werden ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt.

Somit sollten die Teilnahmebedingungen nun keine Missverständnisse beinhalten. Wenn doch, dann nutzt dazu den bereits angekündigten Diskussionsthread.


----------



## core-in-spring (17. Juli 2008)

Jo wir hatten Langeweile bei CSS auf Inferno...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K1TZ (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier sind meine...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (17. Juli 2008)

...so hier mal meine Beiträge...

~ArmA~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~TDU~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~ArmA~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~TDU~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~Earth 2160~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murdock5 (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## havok (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Half-Life 2/Episode 1 (Cinematic Mod 8 BETA 2).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (17. Juli 2008)

Auch das alte Guild Wars hat seine schönen Seiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (17. Juli 2008)

Meine Screenshots: einmal Flatout 2 und einmal Bioshock, welches grafisch zumindest noch ganz gut mithalten kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alihexx (17. Juli 2008)

Naja da man mehrere posten kann gebe ich noch ein paar zum besten


----------



## Blizzard (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkness08 (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EternalDragon (17. Juli 2008)

Nachdem der Thread ja "der ultimative Screenshot heißt" und nicht unbedingt "der mit der protzigsten Grafik" hab ich mich für einen etwas anderen Ansatz entschieden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redfalcon (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil Dante (17. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine Screens von Devil May Cry 4 im Bossfight gegen Berial. Die Screenshots hab ich alle mit Fraps (Version 2.9.3) in der Auflösung 1680x1050 gemacht und dann verkleinert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti2007 (17. Juli 2008)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Frostyrobar (17. Juli 2008)

hier ma mein betrunkener demoman, gemacht mit g-mod 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Juli 2008)

Unten Paar von mir


----------



## liofly (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Screens aus HdRO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Nummer eins: (2560x900px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Berg wird von der Sonne in tiefes Schwarz gehüllt und gibt sein Geheimnis nicht preis._

Nummer zwei: (1440x900px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Von außen wirkt die Insel ruhig und friedlich - Vögel zwitschern und ein leises Blätterrauschen lässt die Seele entspannen._

Nummer drei: (2560x900px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Über der ganzen Insel liegt leichter Nebel und die Sonne strahlt jeden Baum und jede Blüte an._

Nummer vier: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Am Strand liegen Stöcker, die vielleicht von spielenden Kindern zurückgelassen wurden._

Nummer fünf: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Etwas entfernt von der Hauptinsel liegt dieses ruhige Plätzchen, auf dem jeder gerne entspannen möchte._

Nummer sechs: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Schattenseite der Insel - vereist und verwüstet liegt sie da. Eine Windhose lässt schlimmes erahnen._

Nummer sieben: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Krieg, Feuer, Tod! Die Überreste eine erbamungslosen Schlacht._

Nummer acht: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der kleine Bach - der den Temperaturen strotzt - fließt weiter; so, als wolle er uns sagen: "Das Leben geht weiter!"_

Nummer neun: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Farbenspiel: Zerstörung im Hintergrund - Hoffnung im Vordergrund._

Nummer zehn: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Es hätte alles anderes enden können..._

Nummer elf: (1280x720px)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Leben geben und Leben nehmen._

Klickt einfach auf das Bild für die höhere Auflösung.

Geändert wurden nur die Größe (900px) und ich habe meinen Namen draufgeklatscht. Das sollte ja erlaubt sein. Falls sich jemand fragt warum das HUD nicht da ist. Das habe ich via Konsole ausgeblendet.

```
cl_hud 0
```
Desweitern habe ich die Fäuste ausgewählt, da diese bei Bewegung aus dem Bild verschwinden und somit nichts mehr störendes im Bild ist. 

Spiel ist Crysis () mit der Mster Config v3 und den Settings:

Anisotrope Filterung: 16x
Anti-Aliasing: 4x (bei Bild eins bis drei)/8x (bei Bild vier bis elf)


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

So mal nen Paar andere Bilder!^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum Schluss GRID!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrico27berlin (17. Juli 2008)

Illidan Stormrage aus World of Warcraft


----------



## LilMo911 (17. Juli 2008)

Hier 'mal zwei schöne Bilder^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sadburai (17. Juli 2008)

Tja, das hat man davon, wenn man Arcor hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. Juli 2008)

css darf ja auch nicht fehlen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santury (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar coole Screenees von mir...zu geil die Tafel in HL2 wo sie erklären, wie man die Stryder im Endlevel ummachen soll !

Screen 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Screen 2 wie man im Boden versinkt und noch weiterkämpfen soll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screen 3 ....den hat es in die Wand gehauen...und da geht nichts mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WILL DIE GTX260 HABEN !!!


----------



## SeloX (17. Juli 2008)

#1

Assassin's Creed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



originalgröße: 1680x1050
bei crysis habe ich zusätzlich den mod "Mster Config v3.01" benutzt


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (17. Juli 2008)

hier ein paar von mir, die letzten 2 sind aus dem Abspann


----------



## Classisi (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal 2 screens von mir

MFG.
Classisi


----------



## kaisper (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Reise durch die Welt von Guild Wars ...
EDIT: ich habe noch was lustiges von Crysis ist mir gerade aufgefallen ^^ ich sach nur Schleichwerbung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=20816&stc=1&d=1216327946


----------



## frye (17. Juli 2008)

COD4 in 1440*900




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timothy (17. Juli 2008)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.1"*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*
Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"
"Fransen's Bilder No.6"*_


Greeze
Fransen

P.S  Good luck @ all sind echt hammer geile Pics dabei, ich hoffe es gibt später mal ein Wallpaperpaket 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philster91 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mal mit:

*Anno 1701*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind schon etwas älter, aber immer noch gut.

*Crysis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs leider (natürlich) erst nachher gesehen, dass die FPS mit drauf stehen  (hatte ich noch nie mit Fraps). Aber egal, ich hoffe die Screenshots haben trotzdem ne Chance.


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (17. Juli 2008)

So ich stell auch mal was rein ^^

Crysis: Der arme Kerl steckt im Boden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CSS: bug auf nem Lan Server =O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CNC 3: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. Juli 2008)

Soooo, mal nen rießen Pack Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lauren (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn der Wettbewerb auch für Screenshots aus selbst erstellten Maps gilt, hätte ich hier zwei, die ich posten möchte.
Die Map heißt ONS-Bionyx und ich habe sie vor einiger Zeit für *Unreal Tournament 2004* erstellt. Viele Objekte daraus habe ich mit Blender entworfen.
Naja, viel Spaß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juli 2008)

hier auch mal was von mir

leider hab ich erstmal nur welche aus TDU gefunden
Dafür sind nen paar schöne mit dabei


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ein Kleines PCGHX Monster Maskotchen gebastelt schaut es euch an ist es nicht Extreme Süß  mit seinem X Schwanz. Extreme Haustiere für Extreme Hardware Freaks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnybegood2008 (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar verdammt nette Screens aus F.E.A.R  

Die ein oder andere stelle werden einige von euch bestimmt noch kennen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe sie gefallen euch *euch erschreck *


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt geb ich hier auch mal meine Screenshots dazu.

Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (17. Juli 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal mitmachen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enozone (17. Juli 2008)

so nachdem hier ja schon so einige schöne Screenshots zu sehen sind, werde ich dann mal auch meine zur Schau stellen 

Wer findet den Fehler im ersten Bild ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier dann noch die restlichen dazu 
ich selbst habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt  
ich dacht da steht nen Pferd aufm Flur


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder!
Die ersten kommen aus Far Cry im Online Modus, da spring ich mit einem Boot über eine Schanze.
Die anderen sind aus Race Driver: Grid mit einer Pagani Zonda!


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder!
Die ersten kommen aus Far Cry im Online Modus, da spring ich mit einem Boot über eine Schanze.
Die anderen sind aus Race Driver: Grid mit einer Pagani Zonda!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Binn (18. Juli 2008)

So hier mal ein paar von mir!

das erst von Company of Herous: Opposing Fronts, Hummel Panzerhaubitzen mit glühenden Rohren und der geilen Wasserspiegelung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Command and Conquer 3: Die Überwaffe der Aliens überhaupt das Mutterschiff.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber noch viel cooler als das Mutterschiff ist der Spaltgenerator mit Weltraum in der Mitte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch eins von Crysis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss Assassine's Creed mit dem Anfangstodessprung, meiner Meinung nach von der Seite viel cooler als von oben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Ro(Binn)


----------



## xxt (18. Juli 2008)

so Laso ich habe hier erstmal ein paar witzige screens von Teamfortress 2 und von Oblivion folgen bald auch noch ein paar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hier siehtman hervorragend wie in Teamfortress 2 der Kopf von einem heavy fliegen lernt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird gerade KIngKong in Serious Sam 2 Gebraten^^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pro-Daniel (18. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal eine rießige Packung von Screens: 

Erstmal von Far Cry:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt von CoD4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt vom schönstausschauendsten Spiel, wie ich finde, von Crysis mit der Mster config. 2.25v bzw. 3.0v und dem Natural Mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und am schluss noch ein lustiges Bild von 2 aufeinander liegenden Gegnern. Seht einfach selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das wars und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel glück


----------



## LilMo911 (18. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich nochmal ein paar sehr schöne Bildchen gemacht.
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch...P.S: Das mit den FPS tut mir Leid, gibt hoffentlich keine Minuspunkte:

Erst 3 von Stranglehold:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tequilla in seinen besten Tagen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Passgenau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das finde ich von den Effekten her sehr schön. Ausleuchtung, Unschärfe usw.

Und dann noch 5 sehr geile von TDU(wie gesagt, dass mit den FPS tut mir Leid):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vorne 2 Wilde, Hinten 2 Ruhige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lambo4Life



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Motorrad vs. Auto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

YEEEHAAA!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

We fly so high...^^

Ok, ich hoffe, dass sie euch gefallen und bewertet meine Bilder bitte in dem Diskussionsforum!! 

LilMo911


----------



## kozo (18. Juli 2008)

Shivering Isles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic27 (18. Juli 2008)

So,mitten in der Nacht hats BOOOM gemacht ^^

Sry Pic vergessen


----------



## toxic27 (18. Juli 2008)

So,jetzt aber ^^


----------



## nDivia (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaggiBox (18. Juli 2008)

Hier kommen meine Ultimativen HighEnd Bilder.^^
Leider habe ich momentan nur die CryEngine 2 am laufen. Ihr könnt auf die folgenden Bildern sehen, was diese Engine alles leisten kann.

Es ist jeweils ein screenshot aus der Map Island & Rescue dabei die ich modifiziert habe(nicht das Bild sondern das Game), die anderen Maps wurden komplett von mir erstellt.

Achtung: alle Bilder sind von mir erstellt. Ich habe weder von irgendwo ein Bild kopiert noch hab ich es mit einem Programm bearbeitet !
Alles wurde Ingame geschossen !


GDC07 Map (by BaggiBox) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jungle Map (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wood Island (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rescue Hood (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darkwood (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PhotoRealMap (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jungle Map (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PhotoRealMap (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jungle Map (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PhotoReal Map (by BaggiBox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (18. Juli 2008)

Cod4: Atombomben sind halt nicht gut für Hobbypiloten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elchue (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. Juli 2008)

Nun, dann muß ich wohl auch mal zeigen, wie ich in einem häßlichen Bug gefangen war! Kenner werden sofort AoC erkennen. Tortage nach einer Sintflut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht die Kneipe von unten aus! So möchte ich sie nicht nochmal sehen... mfG kampfschaaaf [Christoph Huwer]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Classisi (18. Juli 2008)

So hier nochmal nen paar screens aus Just Cause
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## jupph (18. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was Anderes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (18. Juli 2008)

*so dann mach ich auch nochn Paar rein* zweimal Frontlines.danach dann zweimal Flatout und zum schluss Rainbowsix Vegas 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (18. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal meine Screens in kleinerer Version. Wurde von einem netten User darauf hingewiesen, das meine vorheriegen zu gross waren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jordan17772 (18. Juli 2008)

AssassinsCreed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph0b0z (18. Juli 2008)

Von mir auch was älteres:
Als ich vor 4 jahren noch WOW gespielt habe und ein netter Shot aus GTA San Andreas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (18. Juli 2008)

Sooo noch ein Bild ^^
Mein schöner Golf GTI aus NFS Most Wanted :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chilli_E (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (18. Juli 2008)

Na da mach ich doch mal glatt mit 

Viel Glück an alle...


----------



## K-Pitt (18. Juli 2008)

hi hier mal was von mir

zuerst in CS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





in CSS:

die AK gibts nicht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mal einer der schlimmsten Bugs die ich bisher hatte -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in GTA SA: omg ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da Stronghold 2: vorne die Roten waren Meine und hinten die Orangen hatte mein Kumpel, hab gewonnen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss noch NFS MW: Golf FTW 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg K-Pitt


----------



## BoneCollector (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OBLIVION


----------



## Alihexx (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bestes spiel ever  TEEWORLDS!!!!


----------



## Majestico (18. Juli 2008)

so, das sind mal zwei screenshots von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Majestico


----------



## IronIvan (18. Juli 2008)

NEIN zu ATOM(waffen) sieht aber geil aus!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hats hier geparkt!?!?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CRYSIS@UNDERGROUND



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingminos (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich sehr süß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch was aus der Bugkiste aus Call of Duty 1. Vllt kann sich noch jemand an die Stelle nach dem Absturz mit dem Flugzeug erinnern


----------



## n0bodY (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es gefällt =]


----------



## Jimmy1234 (18. Juli 2008)

So ich dachte, da mach ich doch gleich auch mal mit


----------



## Brisbane (18. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal ein paar Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl Screenshots. Hab sie mit verschiedenen Mods gemacht darunter (invasion, oblivion lost und ultra graphic mod). Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Stalker Clear Sky. Natürlich nur für den, der über einen potenten Rechner verfügt.


----------



## Ceikor (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Juli 2008)

hier mein rekord bei racedriver grid von gradeben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (18. Juli 2008)

Naja dann werde ich halt auch mal posten

Gothic 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


COD 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


COD 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

edit: @Redaktion : viel Spaß beim durchschaun der ganzen Screenshots^^


----------



## gmb2008 (18. Juli 2008)

*Hier mal nen paar Screens von 
****mir !!!!!***


*GREETZ G-M-B*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## f1nal (18. Juli 2008)

Medal of Honor Airborne. Flakturm-Explosion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juli 2008)

So hätte hier nochmal welche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (18. Juli 2008)

Crysis und GT Legends




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil Dante (18. Juli 2008)

Hier sind noch weitere Screens aus Devil May Cry 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doc90 (18. Juli 2008)

Hier ein par von mir: Crysis, Timeshift, Test Drive Unlimited . Kommt bei gelegenheit noch mehr :=


----------



## nDivia (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (18. Juli 2008)

noch eins von Frontline




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juli 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 bietet in der Tat eine Menge fürs Auge. Ich habe auch mal ein paar Screenshots aus den ingame-Cutscenes erstellt (Dx10, 4x MSAA iirc)

Hohepriester Sanctus bei der Sonntagsmesse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es Batman? Nein, nur Dante, der die Messe stört:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante steht nicht so auf Religion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Tor zur Hölle in der Stadt macht eine riesige Sauerei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lady, eine Kollegin von Dante. Man beachte die großen Augen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante bei der Arbeit. Er studiert seine Gegner ganz genau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schöne und mysteriöse Gloria: "I dress to impress!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante und Trish posieren für die Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante vor einem größeren Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante macht Pause - leider zum falschen Zeitpunkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nero ist sauer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lady hat Dante die Pizza geklaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trish leckt sich die Pizzafinger. Wer möchte da nicht Daumen sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante in Aktion beim Royal Rumble mit den Ordensrittern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante und Nero vergleichen das Kaliber. Gleich krachts!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. Juli 2008)

Das hab ich in meiner kruschelkiste gefunden:

Test Drive Unlimited:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Project Gotham Racing 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BF2142 - Tripple Mess0riz3d



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dungeon Siege - Suicide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Trek - Elite Force "Hazard Krüppel"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gothic 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Wars - Jedi Knight 2
Texturfehler oder das wahre Gesicht von Darth Vader?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lando Calrissian ...für die uralte Engine sieht der Mensch verdammt echt aus, da kommen manche aktuellen Games nicht ran 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Trek - Legacy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. Juli 2008)

doppelpost, egal hab noch 4 ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNeY (18. Juli 2008)

Das Frapssymbol nicht beachten 

Assassins Creed


----------



## sT@lK3r-x (18. Juli 2008)

hier mal was von S.T.A.L.K.E.R,Test Drive Unlimited und NFSS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (18. Juli 2008)

So dann noch mal welche von mir!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und morgen kommen vll. noch Paar von meine Screen's!^^
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Yoshi1982 (18. Juli 2008)

ein gelungenes Crysis Bild, wenn auch nur mit DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittiplatsch (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DF_zwo (18. Juli 2008)

Nur Test Drive Unlimited...die Bilder sind übrigens nicht nachbearbeitet, die Motion Blur Effekte stammen aus dem Spiel selbst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil Dante (18. Juli 2008)

Mein Screens aus Unreal Tournament 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVan1199 (18. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder
Alle aus Crysis und unbearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lochti (18. Juli 2008)

Hier ein Bild von mein Game zur Zeit !
Von Tom Clancys Rainbow Six Vegas 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TommyAngelo (18. Juli 2008)

Servus,
wo der Gegner und ich gleichzeitig gefraggt sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david430 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich hab noch ein paar Bilder aus Grid und TDU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (19. Juli 2008)

Oblivion ist immernoch eins der schönsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[Bild 4 folgt Morgen]​


----------



## Blizzard (19. Juli 2008)

Langeweile in BF2 zusammen mit Frostyrobar extra für dieses Gewinnspiel ausgearbeitet (Screenshots sind aber von mir)

Auch Jets müssen an der Tankstelle warten (Kommt zwar bei den heutigen Preisen selten vor aber naja): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaaa was klebt denn da xD

Grid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoD4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hängt doch einer^^


----------



## jay.gee (19. Juli 2008)

*Session 1: **Greetings jay.gee*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## remergil (19. Juli 2008)

hm...wo sin nur die dganzen screenshots


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe noch mal ein paar Bilderchen in TDU gemacht.
Die Ninja hatt es mir irgendwie angetan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordghost (19. Juli 2008)

Hab extra kein Crysis CoD4 Assasins Creed und Co. rausgeholt 
Hier mal meine Max Payne 2 Mona:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Penumbra:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KotoR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KotoR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



usw. fast unendlich fortführbar, aber das Monabild gefällt mir von den 11.964 Screenshots die ich habe mit am besten ^^


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2008)

Da eben 3 Bilder nicht im Volbildmodus angezeigt wurden reiche ich das hier mal nach





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (19. Juli 2008)

*Session 2: **Greetings jay.gee*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philster91 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab noch 2 Screens, diesmal Splinter Cell: Double Agent:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ya-Boy (19. Juli 2008)

Hi alle,
ich schicke mal mein Stalker ins Rennen (_*Weitere Bilder folgen)*_
Viel Glück an alle






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chosen (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (19. Juli 2008)

*Session 3: **Greetings jay.gee*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Riddip (19. Juli 2008)

3x schöne Charakteransichten aus Hellgate London:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBen (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier noch ein paar von mir


----------



## leboga (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind ein paar von mir.

mfg.


----------



## Devil Dante (19. Juli 2008)

Race Driver Grid :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ya-Boy (19. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein paar von Stalker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVan1199 (19. Juli 2008)

Hier sind weiter Bilder
Besonders toll finde ich den Rayman aus Spore 

Spore



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Juli 2008)

*So nochn Paar von mir*
*Das ist Hitman Blood Money*
*Erste Missi oder so*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tropics (19. Juli 2008)

seit der diablo 3 ankündigung neulich muss ich immer wieder an die guten alten zeiten denken ... deshalb hab ich d2 mal wieder rausgeholt und meinen lieblingscharakter besucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der gibt übrigens auch ganz seltsame beratungsgespräche a la bravo ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (19. Juli 2008)

*Session 4: **Greetings jay.gee*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Alihexx (19. Juli 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 in Devil May Cry 4  ( achtet auf die Zeitschift nicht auf das andere ^.^) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2008)

Zu meinen ersten 4 (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...timativen-spiele-screenshot-7.html#post173320) kommen jetzt noch einmal 4 dazu.


Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fijolek21 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi, hier Crysis und GRID.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (19. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal 3 kleine Crysis Impressionen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielUnruh (19. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine Screens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (19. Juli 2008)

und noch eins aus GRID




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (19. Juli 2008)

mach auch mal mit

nur zur info..das letzte ist krabbensex


----------



## CJ18 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich schließe mich auch mal an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:Crysis Multiplayer: Da haben wir geteste ob das mit den Farbigen Namen klappt 
Zwar alles nur auf Mittel sieht aber trotzdem gut aus


----------



## Sandstroh (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenschritt (19. Juli 2008)

*2 Mods für Oblivion zusammengefügt.
Die Idee hab ich aus dem Internet *

C:/Sreen_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dschi (19. Juli 2008)

*Spider-Man 3 Screenshot*

So pisst Spider-Man 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buzzz (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Age of Conan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Call of Duty 2


----------



## alex9.3 (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal welche aus Crysis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex005 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab da auch noch etwas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


X3 mein lieblings Raumschiff!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rainbow Six Lockdown mein aller erster Screenshot!


----------



## HuMmZ (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sooo..dann will ich auch mal meinen beitrag leisten  die shots sind alles selber geschossen


----------



## MasterOfShizzle (19. Juli 2008)

Alle aus Just Cause (extra wieder ausgepackt^^)

sry für die Grösse weiss nich wie man sie klein macht


----------



## ZockerM. (19. Juli 2008)

so will auch ma was präsentieren
geht ja um eine GTX260 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cephei (19. Juli 2008)

Auswahl aus 123 Bildern, Auswahl fiel mir verdammt schwer.


----------



## Alihexx (19. Juli 2008)

Ich seh hier irgendwie NUR Crysis screenshots , die einen sonnenuntergang zeigen  @ MasterofShizzle lies mal den anfang vom thread durch, dass man auf PCGHX die bilder uppen soll und bitte ( für mich ^^ ) kannste wenn dann die screens in *.jpeg speichern? Nicht alle haben DSL-10²²  hab nur 384er DSL  naja noch ein paar screns aus SOLDAT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (20. Juli 2008)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gundamboy (20. Juli 2008)

Der anti- grafik Shot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demoria (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostyrobar (20. Juli 2008)

hey leute, hir nochma ne ladung bilder von mir^^
als erstes:
AGGRO DEMOMAN!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach isser natürlich müde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die welle der müdigkeit greft um sich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ein opfer der MÜDIGKEIT!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch 2 opfer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses bild erklärt sich von selbst xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine antwort auf malen mit licht, malen mit blut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn feierabend is geht der heavy richtig ab xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzard (20. Juli 2008)

Nochmal ne Fuhre Sins of a Solar Empire von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein paar Raketen auf den gegnerischen Planeten (die kleinen Leuchtenden Dinger) im Vordergrund ein Großkampfschiff (Schlachtschiff)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da schalgen die niedlichen kleinen Dinger ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein kleineres Raumschiff zerstört:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nochmal ein kleineres Raumschiff, aber diesmal unter Feuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Flotte nimmt mal wieder was auseinander:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Flotte:
3x Schlachtschiffe (die längerne, 1x schon weiter weg)
1x kA wie das heißt (das Breite)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying_Dragon (20. Juli 2008)

so ich versuch mein glück auch einmal^^
3 screens von crysis aus meiner selbsterstellten map + TOD


----------



## hdtogo (20. Juli 2008)

Auch ich habe da was schönes aus dem Leben meiner Priesterin von AOC...


----------



## PCTom (20. Juli 2008)

bin zwar Changsenlos aber dabei sein ...

hier befanden sich mal screens ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (20. Juli 2008)

Und noch mal Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yeschiil (20. Juli 2008)

Ha jetzt bin ich dran 
Purble Place- ein Spiel das meiner kleinen Schwester (3 Jahre alt) immer zum Lachen bringt^^

Age of Conan

World of Warcraft


----------



## BattleX (20. Juli 2008)

Ein Paar nette Bildchen meines Helden im Reich König Conans ...


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2008)

*Session 5: **Greetings jay.gee
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## PCTom (20. Juli 2008)

mal nicht Crysis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haekksler (20. Juli 2008)

Portal :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTASA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2008)

*Session 6: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Ya-Boy (20. Juli 2008)

Hier noch was von meinem geliebten Stalker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorp (20. Juli 2008)

hier einige gute Screens von Command and Conquer, entstanden bei einer aüßerst zünftigen Schlach mit einem Freund 
PS: bei uns endet es immer so
*edit* muss noch Abmessungen ändern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolutionchaos (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein ultimativer Screenshot aus dem Spiel HL2: Episode 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist aber auch der absolute Hammer !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkeivl5 (20. Juli 2008)

das sind meine Bilder mal sehen ob die auftauchen einige von den Bildern stammen von Tomberys neuste quake 4 Mod was noch nicht releast wurde viel spaß beim anschauen


----------



## lolsen1337 (20. Juli 2008)

hier auch mal mein lustigster screen aus Fear.  

ich poste nur einen Screen, weil ich finde dass das zu sehr ausartet wenn hier jeder 5 screens posten würde 

viele grüße


----------



## Eiche (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (20. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Spiele-Screens: (nur Crysis ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Juli 2008)

Das sind die Screenshots, die ich noch bei mir auf der Platte gefunden habe.
Mein Favorit ist Gerald im Palast!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Juli 2008)

Screens aus Race Driver Grid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duath (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots aus Devil May Cry 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch einer aus Super Chuck Norris Bros.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Spiel gibt es  wirklich,ist also keine Fotomontage!!! Für alle Ungläubigen: Ctfdoh - Download area)


----------



## klofinga (20. Juli 2008)

der nächste versuch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRule (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

anbei mein ultimativer Screenshot.

Er ist aus Unreal Tournament 2003 und zeigt das Geschoß des Redeemers - von dem Ding kann man quasi nichts sehen im Spiel, nur auf einem Screenshot zeigt sich der Humor der Programmierer:

Auf dem Geschoß kann man lesen: "SWALLOW THIS!"

Bye.

DaRule  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey_MS (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal welche von mir 
(Tut mir leid falls ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht hab, bin neu hier ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (20. Juli 2008)

Auch mal was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CJ18 (20. Juli 2008)

Das nenn ich jetzt mal Grafik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. Juli 2008)

Hir mal ein paar von NFS Pro Street


----------



## karlheinz600 (20. Juli 2008)

hier auch noch ein paar von mir ^^


----------



## max00 (20. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Screenshots (1*Crysis und ein paar Blitze aus S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg max00


----------



## ManiacAndy (20. Juli 2008)

endlich komm ich mal dazu meine uralt screenshots zu zeigen


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2008)

So dann probiere ich auch mal mein Glück.
Alles screens stammen aus Call of Duty 4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Alihexx (20. Juli 2008)

Ach kommt die typen, die Crysis Screens posten, brauchen die graka doch gar nicht  hab mal ein geiles spiel wiedergefunden : ICY TOWER  vielleicht nicht das beste aber das lustigste spiel ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfShizzle (20. Juli 2008)

Sry das ich mir vorher die Regeln nicht richtig durchfgelesen hatte, ich hoffe ich bekomm noch ne 2te Chance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeloX (20. Juli 2008)

#2

Race Driver: GRID



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Half Life



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serious Sam - The First Encounter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal welche in der passenden Größe!!!!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentras (20. Juli 2008)

Screens aus X3 und Portal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (20. Juli 2008)

So hier von mier


----------



## Vln_Thomas (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Screenshot für alle Racer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Freak (20. Juli 2008)

So, hier meine Screens aus nfs mw und Prey.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: das erste bild ist NICHT geschnitten, es ist aus einem ingame-video


----------



## DeadApple (20. Juli 2008)

Da will so mancher hin ^^

Karte her oder ich komm mit der Normandy vorbei !!!


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juli 2008)

Moin, ich hab hier auch ein etwas älteres. Es stammt aus UT2003



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (20. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mehr...
Das terminator Bild ist zwar kein Spiele Screenshot aber lustig wie ich finde.
Weitere Bilder Folgen


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2008)

*Session 7: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## marvelmaster (20. Juli 2008)

NAJA HDR NFS ZELDA FTW mal ein wenig was anderes  BTW wer sieht was in 2 NFS MW BILDERN NICHT STIMMT^^ xD


----------



## blunckalex (20. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johihc (20. Juli 2008)

Meine:

Olli-Edit: Bilder zu groß. Maximale Breite: 900 Pixel


----------



## SeloX (20. Juli 2008)

#3

hier ein paar screens aus Portal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crown0001 (20. Juli 2008)

Weitere Bilder folgen eventuell noch. Nach dem Contest gebe ich die Screenshots auch gerne in 1680x1050 frei. Beitrag #2 und #3 findet ihr hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Da ein Beitrag nicht mehr als 15 Uploads zulässt, findet ihr die nächsten Bilder auf den folgenden Seiten.


----------



## jlmmy (20. Juli 2008)

Age of Conan - Yakhmars Höhle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2008)

*Session 8: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Shirkan (20. Juli 2008)

Tja, mit tollen Grafikeffekten kann ich leider nicht dienen (Rx700...), aber auch so kann der Wolf der geballten Kraft meines Schwertes nicht entkommen  (2Worlds)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kabinenbrunser (20. Juli 2008)

hier meine bilder


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. Juli 2008)

Diese ScreenShots sind ein Luftkampf aus Lock On.


----------



## Xerk (20. Juli 2008)

1. RaceDriver: GRID Demo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Worms 4 Mayhem
a) vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b) nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hat natürlich beide erwischt gehabt...)


----------



## BratHuhn2 (20. Juli 2008)

Far Cry + Warhammer...


----------



## Pro-Daniel (20. Juli 2008)

So hier sind nochmal ein paar Screens diesmal aber nur von Crysis mit der Mster Config. 3.0 un dem Natural Mod, auf der Seite 8 habe ich auch noch andere Screens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt noch eins der wenigen Dinge die in Crysis passieren  ............schlimme Grafikfehler  in der Mitte des Bildes der weiße Fleck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wahrscheinlich kommen sogar noch mehr Screens dazu


----------



## [oH]HATI (20. Juli 2008)

hier ma n paar nette Crysis Bilder .... teu teu teu uns allen  nette aktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abstrakt (20. Juli 2008)

dann will ich doch auch mal mitmachen


----------



## [oH]HATI (20. Juli 2008)

hab noch n Paar !! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## logiTech (20. Juli 2008)

hier mal welche von CoD4 und Rainbow Six Vegas 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david16 (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier sind Meien Screenshots!!!


Gothic 2&3 und TES4:Oblivion


----------



## DiveAndBike (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGPfreak (20. Juli 2008)

Zuerst einmal das gute alte X3 Reunion, mit XTM und diversen anderen Spielereien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry das der Post etwas länger geraten ist.
Die Bilder stammen von ner x1650 Pro AGP (1280x1024/6(?)xAA/16xAF)


----------



## ReVan1199 (20. Juli 2008)

Es werden immer mehr Bilder 
Diesmal habe ich welche aus Crysis mit der ultra high config,so kann man Crysis aber leider nicht flüssig spielenVielleicht ändert sich das mit der GTX260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGPfreak (20. Juli 2008)

Weiter gehts mit ein bisschen NfS-Gemixten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Settings kann ich leider keine genauen Aussagen machen, es waren auf jeden Fall in beiden Spielen 1024x768 mit vollen Grafikdetails und ohne Motion Blur.


----------



## SeloX (20. Juli 2008)

#4

noch 2 aus Splinter Cell: Double Agent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: noch zwei^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (21. Juli 2008)

1.Game - Fear
2.Game - Auch Fear
3.Game - Warcraft 3 TFT
4.Game - WoW^^
Werde noch einige von HL2 und Crysis hinzufügen, wenn ich die CD´s
wieder finde um die Games zu istallieren


----------



## DiveAndBike (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevin27 (21. Juli 2008)

Hier sind ein paar Screenshots von meiner "Anno"-Welt...
dass es sich um Version 1701 handelt sieht man denke ich


----------



## SupraMK-4 (21. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal S.T.A.L.K.E.R
Achtung die Russen Kommen


----------



## 5t0ne (21. Juli 2008)

Sind ja schon gute Screens dabei, gar nicht so einfach ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Crysis,  Grid, Half-Life2 mods, Mass Effect, Lost Planet, Sunrise)


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juli 2008)

Screens aus Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ypsilon (21. Juli 2008)

_DEVIL MAY CRY 4_
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Juli 2008)

*So dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit........*
so das erste Ist wie immer .....Assasin's creed.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach ist dann Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die letzten Beiden Sind aus GTAIII.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Special_Flo


----------



## klofinga (21. Juli 2008)

so dritter versuch,denn wer nicht wagt,der nicht gewinnt...
~Armed Assault~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgarok (21. Juli 2008)

*Meine Screens*

So meine ersten.
Kommen aber bald mehr ^^


----------



## drakenbacken (21. Juli 2008)

*n paar GW-Pix von meinen süßen Mädelz...*

  ... paßt auf daß euch net die Augen rausfallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crown0001 (21. Juli 2008)

Weiterführung des Posts #1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fijolek21 (21. Juli 2008)

cod4 mein liblings moment.


----------



## Darkgarok (21. Juli 2008)

Hab grad noch ein paar von GTA IV gemacht!
 leider nur mit Handy


----------



## deknutes (21. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine Shots...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...vorerst.


----------



## Darkgarok (21. Juli 2008)

Noch mehr Halo 3 Bilder


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal ein Versuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuner-andy (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ypsilon (21. Juli 2008)

METAL GEAR SOLID 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Santury (21. Juli 2008)

So hier noch einmal ein paar geile Screenes aus CoH

Deutscher Offizier...fühlt sich beobachtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ich glaube er hat uns entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mörsertrupps beim D-Day nehmen die Bunker unter Beschuss...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Junge Junge was die Deutschen Soldaten grimmig dreinschauen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werde mal schauen ob ich noch mehr coole Screenes finde...will die GTX 260 haben !


----------



## Raykert (21. Juli 2008)

so da es für crysis nicht reicht, probier ichs mal mit flatout2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crown0001 (21. Juli 2008)

Weiterführung des Posts #2 und #1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gajeza (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (21. Juli 2008)

*So, mal meine Screens:**

Den Anfang macht Crysis ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann mal ein paar Screens aus Dark Messiah of Might and Magic ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gothic 3 darf auch nicht fehlen (auch, wenn ich dazu nur einen Screen zu bieten habe) ... *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Bildchen aus Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
@ All
Good luck!_ 

Eine GTX 260 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen, wäre schon was Feines ...   

_PS: Ein paar Screens kommen bestimmt noch von mir!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Juli 2008)

Tom Cruise kann jetzt einpacken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

Hab nochmal en paar Screnns aus Crysis heute gemacht (^^) :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Nvidia 260 GTX wär schon was schönes, erst recht von Zotac ^^
Und dann auch noch AMP!-Edition


----------



## deus-bello (21. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Assassin's Creed:


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juli 2008)

Screens aus dem "Insel Paradies"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

Naja ein letzter Versuch (die 4.), ich kriegs irgendwie immer besser hin, hab ich das gefühl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juli 2008)

Ein paar Grid Pics von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juli 2008)

Und ein paar "diverse"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremendous (21. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag zum ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.tremen.de/lotro/2.jpg


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

Meine beiden in CoD4, ich gebe ja nie auf ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (21. Juli 2008)

*Hier gibt es jetzt noch mehr Screens von mir:*
*
Als erstes noch ein Screen zu Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 ...
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und abschließend noch ein paar Screens aus S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Vielleicht kommt bald noch was, mal schauen ..._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## froschman (21. Juli 2008)

Was hier wirklich vorgeht, wird wohl nur altair selber wissen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (21. Juli 2008)

lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juli 2008)

Und hier hab ich welche aus Unreal Tournament 3, da die Map schon mal gewonnen hat wird sie es vielleicht auch nochmal schaffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desert991 (21. Juli 2008)

So hier mal nen paar Bildchen von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ahe1977 (21. Juli 2008)

Auch mal einen Paar


----------



## .maSk (21. Juli 2008)

Ihr sucht den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot? Hier Bitte 
Ja, ich weiß, ist nicht erlaubt und kommt auch derbe von oben, aber egal, Spaß muss sein! Man zeigt ja gerne was man hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÄM!


----------



## Johnny05 (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was von mir !


----------



## klofinga (22. Juli 2008)

so,versuch nummer 4...ich geb nicht auf 

~Armed Assault~



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 22g Pinguin (22. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag - gestern nacht in *Team Fortress 2* entstanden. Map: pl_goldrush

_Ubercharged Medic von mehreren Sentryguns an die Skybox "genagelt"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_...der Vollständigkeit halber - 3 sekunden später..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch links für die Bilder in 1024x1280:
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/Pinguin_photos/pl_goldrush0013-1.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/Pinguin_photos/pl_goldrush0014-1.jpg

*Hoffentlich gefällts!*


----------



## Carnage (22. Juli 2008)

wieder Cod 4 

!Angeschlagen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!Süsser Hund!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!Vom Baum erschlagen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GruzZ


----------



## klefreak (22. Juli 2008)

hier mein Battlefield 1942 Monsterkill


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiger-gamefreak (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nitg (22. Juli 2008)

hier mal mein screenshot. ich hoff, es können sich noch ein paar leute hier an dieses einmalige spiel erinnern


----------



## Ya-Boy (22. Juli 2008)

Hier noch etwas sehenswürdiges von Stalker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C2DOwner (22. Juli 2008)

Meine "selbstgemachte" Thrill Kill-CD (nie erschienenes PSX-Spiel).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wernazzz1992 (22. Juli 2008)

So... mein Beitrag: Crash in Le Mans.


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (22. Juli 2008)

mal nen älteres spiel das dennoch immer wieder beeindrucken kann ^^ IL2!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max00 (22. Juli 2008)

Und noch ein paar Screenshots:

Die Tore nach Oblivion haben sich geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann war ich ein bisschen in Gothic 3 unterwegs ( Für Innos ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist beim Minesweepern zwischendurch rausgekommen (glaub die Zeit ist nicht sooo schlecht ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazz_Jackrabbit (22. Juli 2008)

So hier mal eins aus UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra-High-Res-Version (4651px × 2361px)


----------



## baguettes (22. Juli 2008)

na gut, dann geb ich mal ein paar meiner besten CSS screenis auch dazu, ist ja immerhin ein klassiker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man achte auf die waffe bei den kills 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein terrorist getarnt als Superman vom andren ufer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war wohl zu wenig platz zum starten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zombie glaubt er wär ein vogel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlafen kannst zuhause du terrorist (die werden auch immer fauler)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



backflip à la terrorist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hab ich wohl einige Homer getötet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Terroristen beim sonnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer braucht schon waffen? gibt doch eh ein messer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (22. Juli 2008)

*Session 9: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## DiveAndBike (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mein allerschönster Screen: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Give me five!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fijolek21 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hier nochmal CRYSIS auf einer 3870er


----------



## Acanio (22. Juli 2008)

Dark Age of Camelot


----------



## david430 (22. Juli 2008)

Also, nun kommen ein paar Bilder aus COD4, Headshots usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chosen (22. Juli 2008)

#2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2008)

Also irgendwie finde ich ja schon das ich ein wenig übertreibe aber das Bild muss ich jetzt nochmal posten.

Ninja rulez






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mik (22. Juli 2008)

/falsche größe, bitte löschen


----------



## C2DOwner (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juli 2008)

Kein Shot, aber genial^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## DonkiShot (23. Juli 2008)

HI, das ist mein Ultimativer Screenshot, weil er zeigt mit wie viel liebe zum tetail an HL² gearbeitet wurde. 
Die beiden Combine Wachen sind wie willenlose Maschienen, aber trozdem guckt der sonst starr geradeausguckende 
Soldat an der Tür auf die gravitygun und der andere der sie GordenFreeman ab nimmt sieht auch neugierig auf die 
Waffe, das könnte der lezte funken Menschlichen Interesses sein. 
Das lässt die Ganze situation lebendig wirken und haucht dem spiel leben ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Juli 2008)

Für alle , die die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht gelesen haben, hier noch mal:
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, einen Screenshot machen zu können
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
- Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und co. werden nicht berücksichtigt
- Spiele, die auf dem Index stehen, sind für die Teilnahme nicht zulässig
- Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
- Die Screenshots wurden von euch persönlich gemacht.
- Es dürfen mehrere Screenshots hochgeladen werden.
- Die Sceenshots müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Weil´s mich einfach nervt Bilder in 1600x900 anschauen zu müssen  

Siehe auch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Mik (23. Juli 2008)

Call of Juarez

1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Juli 2008)

Half Life2: Episode2
Fotostory: ich und der Zwerg auf der Reise nach White Forrest 

häßliche Tonnen und schöne Landschaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Zwerg auf der Rennsemmel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alyx und der Zwerg: bitte recht freundlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der "Kleine" am Abgrund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal Alyx und der Zwerg: diesmal unten im Tal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist aber Jemand eingeschnappt: Gruppenfoto mit Alyx, Gartenzwerg und Dr. Eli Vance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## klofinga (23. Juli 2008)

mein fünfter versuch,ich lass nicht locker....

~ArmA,die beste Kriegssimulation der Welt!!!~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2008)

mein schöner Screenshot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biberxxx (23. Juli 2008)

mein erster.......


----------



## SupraMK-4 (23. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal Stalker aber diesmal mit MOD


----------



## deknutes (23. Juli 2008)

Noch mal drei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Shots.


----------



## Mik (23. Juli 2008)

Battlefield 1942



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry
1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SubZero1993 (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Normal ein Kampf Spiel ... aber durch einen kleinen Fehler wirkt so manches einfach anders xDDD


----------



## Sutekh (23. Juli 2008)

Archlord(Grafikbug)


----------



## Nunuhainz (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (23. Juli 2008)

*Session 10: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Biberxxx (23. Juli 2008)

...es geht nur im Team.....


----------



## Sh33p82 (23. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine ersten paar!!

Alle aus Devil may Cry 4!!

Cooles Game, kann es nur empfehlen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, wer weiss!! Sind auf jeden Fall schon einige tolle Bilder hier!! 
Wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!! 

Greetz, Sh33p82


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*Wiedermal ein paar Screens aus Dark Messiah of Might and Magic von mir ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## manoki (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie unschwer zu erkennen ... aus gothic 3 natürlich - im tempel von mora sul

der vollständigkeit halber lasse ich den HUD im bild ... dann gibts noch ein wenig mehr zu sehen ^^
(hoffentlich wird das nicht negativ angerechnet)

mfg

ManOki


----------



## ronin7 (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopian (24. Juli 2008)

das sind meine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
echt Cool oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hir noch ein paar die ich mir nich verkneifen konnte  und die bei einigen leuten
bestimmt gut ankommen*zwinkerzwinker* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ist so kalt ich muss mich aufwärman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erfrischend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hir ist sie tot XD 


ich hab die bilder in 1280*1024(alter17er) mit 4*4SS 16AF und dem wow eigenem fototool geschossen
und dan mit photoshop verkleinert
der unterschid zu 8*AA ist zwar klein aber der mond sieht sehr viel besser aus
so leuft das spiel mit meinen 88gt 690/1700/560(1gib) nur sehr bedingt spielbar(gar net^^)

*wer reschtschreip fheler vinded daf si behalteten  XD


----------



## Mik (24. Juli 2008)

Und hier noch eine Herzens-Angelegenheit, weil oftmals völlig unterschätzt:

Tron 2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZOCK3R1991 (24. Juli 2008)

Hier sind mal meine Screenshots, die ich persönlich am besten finde^^


----------



## Saeufer (24. Juli 2008)

*HalfLife²*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EnemyTerritory - Bug @goldrush *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## SupraMK-4 (24. Juli 2008)

Nur noch mal zur Information *KEINE Renderbilder*


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (24. Juli 2008)

jetz nochmal was schönes, RNl alpha bilder  kennt bestimmt kaum jemand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab einen Bioshockscreeshot aus einer Mod on mir gemacht. (ich hoffe das geht auch)


----------



## C2DOwner (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4sta (24. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Eve Screenshots, ohne HDR.

1.Bild ist eine Anathema (CovertOps Frig).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Bild ist eine Armageddon (Schlachtschiff).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Bild ist ein kleiner Flottenverband aus einer Hyperion(Schlachtschiff), einer Golem(Marauder Schlachtschiff) und einer Paladin(Marauder Schlachtschiff).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.Bild ist eine Paladin(Marauder Schlachtschiff).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Bilder sind richtig angehängt.



greetz shasta



*edit* Mach gleich auch noch ma welche mit HDR und stelle die rein.


----------



## socio (24. Juli 2008)

bin zwar nich mehr aktiv aber es gab schöne augenblicke...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4sta (24. Juli 2008)

Hätte ja gerne nen paar Kampfbilder gepostet, aber Eve hat da grad irgendwie was dagegen...

Also noch mal 2 Bilder von meine Paladin, diesmal aber mit HDR an.

Paladin vor ner Stadion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paladin im Warp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vllt dann später noch mal nen paar Kampf Scenen, hängt davon ab, ob Eve weiter rumspinnt.


greetz


----------



## Murxwitz (24. Juli 2008)

so mal meine creenshotsammlung durchsucht
will dann auch mal mitmachen
ps: 1. bild war ne langeweileaktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dVe83 (24. Juli 2008)

Hab hier ein paar Aufnahmen aus GRID gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopian (24. Juli 2008)

Un weils so schön is nochen paar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback erwünscht


----------



## SupraMK-4 (25. Juli 2008)

Ein Paar von Race Driver GRID


----------



## Flash2075 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor264 (25. Juli 2008)

So, da schon so viele mitgemacht haben, möchte ich auch ein bisschen mitspielen ^^ Sind zwar nicht so super die Screens, aber ich find sie ganz schön.

Den Anfang macht "Assassin's Creed" mit einem Ausblick auf Akkon vom höchsten Punkt der Stadt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts mit "Crysis" (ich weiß, schon tausend Screens hier, sorry):

1) Der Regenbogen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Pilotenalltag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Der Untergang (bzw. danach ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das ist ein auf die Seite gekipptes und untergegangenes Schiff, falls man es nicht erkennen sollte)

4) Krieg der Welten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Leider kann man hier nur wenig erkennen, in voller Auflösung siehts besser aus, aber es gelten ja nur 900 Pixel-breite Bilder.)


----------



## Stalker (25. Juli 2008)

Hier zwei Bilder von mir.

Gruß Stalker


----------



## jay.gee (25. Juli 2008)

*Session 11: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

Versuch Nr.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeloX (25. Juli 2008)

#5

und hier mal ein klassiker. wer Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis nie gespielt hat sollts wirklich mal versuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultio (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ma mein ultimativer Spiele-Screenshot

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar X3 Reuinon Screenshots.
Terran Transen (große und kleine).
Dazu noch meine Piraten Galleone gegen eine Xenon Basis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robben89 (25. Juli 2008)

sieht irgendwie geil aus


----------



## BlAdE66 (25. Juli 2008)

1.Assassin's Creed
2/3.Crysis
4.Bioshock


----------



## Michael1993 (25. Juli 2008)

Hiermal Crysis, auf 1680x1050, mit 4 AA und 16 AF auf Very High:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## padi (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hennemann (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CDL (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,
hier ein paar screenshots von mir... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammy (25. Juli 2008)

Hier Bilder von unserer Engineer-Disco in Team Fortress 2 auf der Map 2Fort


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

Nr.2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Breakdancer in Call of Duty 4. 

Manche Leute wissen hier nicht, was max. 900 Breite heißt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (25. Juli 2008)

Für alle, die sich mit der deutschen Sprache schwer tun, gibt es hier eine andersformulierte Erklärung ...



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> - Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
> - Die Sceenshots müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.



1.) Bildbreite ist die Länge eines Bildes in horizontaler Richtung.
2.) Das heißt soviel, wie: Das Bild muss sich dort befinden, wo man auch Text hinschreiben kann _(und damit meine ich nicht die Signatur!)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eldor (25. Juli 2008)

Age of Conan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (25. Juli 2008)

so hier mal meine screens, TestDrive Unlimited




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Lieblings-Szenen aus meinem Lieblingsspiel: Half-Life 2 (Episode 2)


----------



## Monocus (25. Juli 2008)

Ein paar mehr Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Indiana Jones 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch mal 1 Crysis Bild, hier gibt es ja so wenige davon...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

und weiter gehts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> so hier mal meine screens, TestDrive Unlimited
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gefällt mir jut


----------



## tob9150 (25. Juli 2008)

xrael:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (25. Juli 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> gefällt mir jut



Also 1.
Hier sollte man eig nichts schreiben, es gibt einen 9-Seitigen udn ständig wachsenden Diskussions Thread... (siehe hier: Klick mich für Disk.-Thread)

naja "höchstens gut", weil das ist für mich nicht der ultimative Screen..


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juli 2008)

sitzriese hat mich dazu gedrängt 
GTA San Andreas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stalker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FS 04



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IL2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tob9150 (25. Juli 2008)

Crysis:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danoc1 (25. Juli 2008)

so hier mal meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hjk105 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei dem anderen Thread tut es mir leid zweimal zu posten....


----------



## Martin K. (25. Juli 2008)

Teil 1:

Halo 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal Gear Solid 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struggy (25. Juli 2008)

HL2 / 01


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HL2 / 02



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HL2 / 03



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HL2 / E2 / 01



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sin Episodes / 01



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sin Episodes / 02



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr0xYk1ll4r (25. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine bewerbungsbilder :


----------



## Martin K. (25. Juli 2008)

Teil 2:

Stalker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prey




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (25. Juli 2008)

Teil 3:

Stalker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (25. Juli 2008)

Teil 4:

Halo 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo9903 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2008)

Ohkai, ich habe zwar nicht soviel, aber ich finde meine genial..



> Spruch dazu:....
> "Hey..aldar, sag mal meine Schuhgrösse..."*SMASH*...lool..scheiss situation..
> 
> Und der Zweite...: ..schaue mir ins Laufwerk...Süsse...


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Juli 2008)

Ein paar Impressionen aus Le Mans. Zonda vs Königsegg (GriD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Zonda, ist so eine quirlige Rennsemmel


----------



## SupraMK-4 (26. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder Stalker


----------



## PLAYBOYX (26. Juli 2008)

hier mal ein paar lustige screenshots aus wow  die mittleren kamen durch starke lags zustande da folg ich auf so nem tier und dann ist er nicht abgestiegen und ich konnte damit wie mit einem reittier rumlaufen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struggy (26. Juli 2008)

Pain to tha Max (ich hoffe ihr versteht den Witz von wegen "Everything okay up there?"  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fear 01



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fear 02



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (26. Juli 2008)

Hab mal Crysis abgelichtet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (26. Juli 2008)

.....


----------



## hundElungE (26. Juli 2008)

Jericho,TF2,Crysis

Gruß
newbee hundelunge


----------



## Bleifrei (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild versteht wahrscheinlich nicht jeder.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen aequitas screenshot
mehr sag ich dazu nicht^^


----------



## demuly (26. Juli 2008)

crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Vorgänger Far Cry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoujin (26. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag!


Meine drei Screens aus L2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch drei Screens, welche diesmal aber aus Warrock stammen:
(beim ersten Bild steht in roter Schrift "K2-Admin-Quantum")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die kurzzeitige Aufmerksamkeit.


Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## jay.gee (26. Juli 2008)

*Session 12: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Martin K. (26. Juli 2008)

Teil 5:

UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stalker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (26. Juli 2008)

Teil 6:

UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleachgo (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder  die waren alle schön brav und haben sich eingeparkt in grid



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (26. Juli 2008)

Diesmal von dem Spiel Half Life 2, später noch von Clive Barker´s Jericho 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snoop76 (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine
1.Stranglehold
Der macht keinen Ärger mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Day of Defeat Source
Warten auf den nächsten Anschlag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Jericho




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dritter (26. Juli 2008)

Hiho

Das sagenhafte Point-'n'-Click Adventure _Windows_ der Redmonder Spieleschmiede _Microsoft_ hat in der _Episode 6: Vista_ eine brandneue 3D Engine spendiert bekommen, die es in sich hat! Konkurrenten _Xgl_ und Beryl zeigten sich unbeeindruckt, doch die einfachere Steuerung der _Episode 6_ wird vor allem bei Genre Neulingen Begeisterung wecken.

Mehr screens gleich


----------



## Dritter (26. Juli 2008)

plz löschen xD


----------



## Air0r (26. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Panoramen frisch aus Sandbox 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein paar "Grids"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2008)

Hab auf meiner Platte nochmal 2 Spellforce Shots gefunden.

Damals auf meinen beiden x1800ern mit maximalem Crossfire AA...
Einmal Shadow of the Phoenix, AFAIR letzter Level 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einmal The Order of Dawn, letzter Level.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Air0r (26. Juli 2008)

noch ein paar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .maSk (26. Juli 2008)

Na komm schon, wenn Crysis in Panorama, dann richtig 
...und dabei wollt ich eig. keine Crysis shots posten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bliccer (26. Juli 2008)

Diverse Spiele. Zu Warsow werde ich aber noch was anderes bringen... Und noch ein paar weiter Spiele!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (27. Juli 2008)

Und nochmal was von mir


*"Fransen's Bilder No.2"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*_*Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"
"Fransen's Bilder No.6"

Greeze
Fransen*_ ​


----------



## jay.gee (27. Juli 2008)

*Session 13: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## CShunter11 (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab ein paar geile Bilder vom Spiel Crysis wie mich ein Hai atakkiert, und iwe ich über mehere Atombomben explosionen fliege.
Hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chosen (27. Juli 2008)

#3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlejoe (27. Juli 2008)

Tjo... nicht nur Sauron kann Multikills xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flocke (27. Juli 2008)

Alle Bilder sind aus Regnum Online:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glenn11 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

hoffe ich mache alles richtig.......
da sind ein paar Screenshot von mir.....TestDrive, X3 und FS2004

glenn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fijolek21 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi 

Habe es auch geschafft


----------



## jay.gee (27. Juli 2008)

*Session 14: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Mike Laurey (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Versuch!

Gruss
Mike





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eightcore (27. Juli 2008)

Nachschub...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B@uer (27. Juli 2008)

*B@uer's Scrennshot's Teil1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## MG2010 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier meine von Crysis und Time Shift





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bliccer (27. Juli 2008)

Ein paar weiter Screens von mir (hoffe das mit dem Logo ist okay... mir antwortet ja keiner. Kann mir bitte einer im Diskussionsforum bescheid geben? Weil sonst lade ich die ohne Logo nochmal hoch.):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3utcho (27. Juli 2008)

hab mal ein bischen die platten durchforstet, die Games sind teilweise schon
ein weinig angestaubt aber das ist ja egal, muss ja nicht immer Crysis sein 

Call of Duty 2 - ein paar pics von der Landung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Splinter Cell – ne Klassische Pattstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA3 - nein das war nicht der Tigra Werbespot wo Franzi van Almsick auf Tauchstation geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TDU – muss ja nicht immer strahlend blauer Himmel sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gothic 3 – Knochenfunde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oblivion –“black is beautiful", "Einen Fuß in die Tür bekommen", Dämmerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abscluss noch FEAR 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (27. Juli 2008)

jetzt kommt mal wieder Need for Speed Most Wanted ^^
habe die Bilder auf ner ATI Radeon 9600TX gemacht, also nich so wundern wegen bildquali und so...
die Graka existiert auch nich mehr...  also die PICs sind alt... ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montparnasse (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spy15 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DSxMaven (27. Juli 2008)

Devil May Cry 4, Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zodiackl (28. Juli 2008)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und dacht ich hau gleichmal ein paar screenshots rein ....
villeicht ist ja einer dabei der euch gefällt
viel spass
gruß zodi


----------



## Cyberkiwi (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberkiwi (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein göttlichster Screenshot kommt aus Deus Ex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnybegood2008 (28. Juli 2008)

Der is doch ma geil oder? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (28. Juli 2008)

Assassin's Creed - Akkon​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Good Luck Allen Teilnemer

Über Lob und Kritik würde ich mich freuen  (im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/20199-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html#post172857 Thread )

To be continued...


----------



## spanky (28. Juli 2008)

So dann versuch ich es auch mal mit den paar Screens 
[Double Agent,Dark Messiah,Oblivion,Bioshock,Half-life 2 Ep1,Prey,Call of Duty 2]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und viel Glück noch den Mitstreitern


----------



## Sigyn (28. Juli 2008)

So, hier mein Beitrag. Mit Abstand das häufigste Bild, welches derzeit auf meinen Schlepptop-Screen zu sehen ist...


----------



## DSxMaven (28. Juli 2008)

Got-ya!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex9.3 (28. Juli 2008)

Hier noch eines von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flofrog91 (28. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Screenshots von mir. Die ersten 2 sind aus Rfactor. Die anderen, wie unschwer zu erkennen, aus Crysis.

Man beachte bei den DTM Bildern den unteren Schriftzug an den Schürzen : "Am Limit getestet", was passend zur Situation ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (28. Juli 2008)

*Session 15: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## klofinga (29. Juli 2008)

bitte löschen...danke


----------



## klofinga (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Crysis Mond + Granate Bild


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.3"*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"*_
_*"Fransen's Bilder No.6"*_


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## jupph (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex9.3 (29. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein paar von meiner Crysis Map:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (29. Juli 2008)

*Session 16: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Air0r (29. Juli 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> *Session 16: Greetings jay.gee
> 
> *



bearbeitest du die nach? ("komische" tiefenunschärfe)


----------



## jay.gee (29. Juli 2008)

*Session 17: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*-------------------------------------------------*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Rygel (29. Juli 2008)

Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerk (29. Juli 2008)

Dann mal noch ein paar Bilder aus Siedler 2 dnG - Wikinger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deknutes (30. Juli 2008)

Die noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...aber dann ist schluss.


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bug aus Crysis:
Der Koreaner ist irgendwie in den Treibsand getreten  Und sein Gesicht gefällt mir dabei am besten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (30. Juli 2008)

Assassin's Creed - Damakus​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Favorit; man achte auf den im Hintergrund liegenden Körper der von einer Leichten Staubwolke verdeckt wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kann man aufgrund der geringen auflösong nicht so gut denn Bescheuerten Gesichtsausdruk des "Gangsters" sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kann ich nur sagen : Heul doch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!

Wie immer würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen!(Wie immer imhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/20199-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html#post172857 Thread)

To be continued...


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Screenshots aus meiner COD 4 Gallerie.


----------



## Adriano01702 (30. Juli 2008)

so:

ich komme irgendwie nicht zurecht mit dem bilder hochladen hier ins forum.

soll ich es erst auf bilderhochladen.net hochladen und dann hier die grafik  einfügen oder wie soll ich das machen?


----------



## 3DGamer (30. Juli 2008)

Race Driver Grid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (30. Juli 2008)

@Adriano01702 : Ähm erstens solltest du diese frage im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/20199-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html Thread stellen.
 Zweitens wird das Bilderuploaden in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html gut und ausfürlich erklärt.
Drittens : wenn du die Bilder uploadest solltest du die maximale Breite von 900 Pixel einhalten, den das machen einige hier nicht. Wie das wiedrum geht benutzt !


----------



## 3DGamer (30. Juli 2008)

Devil May Cry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimmy1234 (30. Juli 2008)

So noch ein screeni von mir


----------



## jay.gee (30. Juli 2008)

*Session 18: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## jay.gee (30. Juli 2008)

*Session 19: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## eightcore (30. Juli 2008)

Kann das sein das du die DoP nachträglich machst???


----------



## jay.gee (30. Juli 2008)

*Wenn Du das "DoF" meinst, dann lautet die Antwort: "Nein". Das einzige was an meinen Bildern nachberarbeitet wurde ist die Grösse. Für spezifische Fragen stehe ich gerne im passenden Thread zur Verfügung.
Session 20: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## jay.gee (30. Juli 2008)

*Session 21: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Schtueg (31. Juli 2008)

GTA San Andreas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Schtueg


----------



## Peter Pain (31. Juli 2008)

So liebe Leute.....

Ich schicke dann auch gleich mal ein paar schöne S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screens. Ein und dasselbe Motiv, jedoch immer aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.

 --==Also ich finds Stark==-- 





Hoffe euch gefällts........ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg CH. W.


----------



## PS-GOTT (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triple-xxxx (31. Juli 2008)

Screenshots von:

Crashday
GRID
Just Cause
Bloodrayne 2


----------



## triple-xxxx (31. Juli 2008)

Weitere Screenshots von:

Bloodrayne 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

oops sorry aber der lezte Bild "xr_3da4.jpg" hab ich nachbearbeitet. Ich habe es nicht absichtilch hochgeladen also nimmt es nicht in Kauf bitte.


----------



## Xerk (31. Juli 2008)

Und Gothic 3, damit auch von meiner Seite ein Grafik-Blender kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asus1889 (31. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Screenshots von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (31. Juli 2008)

Hier sind nochmal zwei super screens.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Beetle (31. Juli 2008)

Kann den Post hier von mir mal bitte jemand löschen. Danke schön. Musste meine Bilder neu hochladen... keine Ahnung warum es die nicht angezeigt hat. 

Danke an Boss


----------



## Ya-Boy (31. Juli 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (31. Juli 2008)

*Session 22: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Zizzler (31. Juli 2008)

So dann bringe ich auch mal 10 Bilder ins Rennen, hab unterschiedliche Games genommen damit es nicht zu eintönig wird. 
 Mitdarbei  ist The Suffering, Blacksite Area 51, NFS ProStreet, Grid, Devil May Cry 4, Oblivion, Half Life 2, Portal und Rainbow 6 Lockdown




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerPC (1. August 2008)

na dann versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück und hoffe, dass ich einmal im Leben gewinnen werde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex005 (1. August 2008)

hir etwas von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Assassins Creed unter Dx9


----------



## zewasoftis (1. August 2008)

So Leute ich will meine pics ja nicht nur für mich behalten also habe ich mal ein parr hochgeladen die ich gut finde.Es sind 5 mal Crysis, 2 mal Mass Effect und zu guter letzt noch 4 mal COD4 vertreten viel spaß beim gucken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (1. August 2008)

Hi @ all....

hab mal ein paar schöne screens vom brandneuen Flatout Ultimate Carnage gemacht.

Alle Bilder wurden im Wiederholungsmodus geknippst. Sind also 100% von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xarruso (1. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
hier ein paar Screens von mir:

*Call of Duty 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anno 1701/Anno 1701 Der Fluch des Drachen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (1. August 2008)

*Session 23: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. August 2008)

Also nochmal...


Alone in the Dark 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strip Poker All Star




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (1. August 2008)

Part 7

Quake 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stalker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3DGamer (1. August 2008)

Race Driver Grid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (1. August 2008)

*Session 24: Greetings jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## GF3lla (1. August 2008)

So ich versuchs mal mit ein paar Fun Screenshohts (Flatuot 2, HL² Mod, finale Mission von THAW, Fear) sowie Colin Mc Rae Dirt, Stalker und The Witcher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Pain (2. August 2008)

Hier noch welche aus Devil May Cry 4!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin K. (2. August 2008)

Part 120 

Ne ich poste maximal 100 Parts. 

Ok Part 8

Quake 4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (2. August 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.4"*​ 

-->>Mein 4ter Beitrag (ich hab da noch was).....​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"
"Fransen's Bilder No.6"*_


Greeze
Fransen​


----------



## chosen (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (2. August 2008)

So, dann gibt es von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Screens ...

*Den Anfang macht DHdR: Schlacht um Mittelerde 1* _(das ich unter Vista zum Laufen bringen konnte  )_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Noch ein paar Screens aus Dark Messiah of Might and Magic ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## WarPilot (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueLzkoPP (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist Ingamewerbung eine tolle Sache.


----------



## TheRock64 (2. August 2008)

_*Hier mal ein paar von mir*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RITZE-BAUR (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scIo (2. August 2008)

hier ein paar von mir


----------



## boss3D (2. August 2008)

Oblivion fehlt ja auch noch, aber das werde ich gleich ändern ...  

*Mit Quarls Texture Pack 3 sieht das Game grafisch verdammt geil aus ...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (2. August 2008)

*Die Fortsetzung zu Oblivion ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt bestimmt noch mehr ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## dropkick (2. August 2008)

so dann noch ein paar von mir


----------



## cccc (2. August 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Wir suchen den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot! - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunsi93 (2. August 2008)

*Moin Hier mal 2Screens von mir aus CS 1.6.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## YankeeF (2. August 2008)

Da hier so wenig Screenshots von Rennspielen dabei sind. Poste ich mal ein paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostahase (2. August 2008)

guggst du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need for Speed: Carbon


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (2. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Test Drive Unlimited Bilder.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (2. August 2008)

Mein eines hat er nit hochgeladen vllt jetz.
Ich probier noch mal was anderes is eig mein bester scrennshot


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (2. August 2008)

Jetz aber endlich
Sorry für so viele Post aber hat nie geklapt könnt den eien Post löschen der vor dem.


----------



## $cHm0cK (2. August 2008)

Hi!

So, dann will ich auch noch schnell mit machen, bevor es zu Ende geht .

*Dark Messiah* *of Might and Magic* Screens .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## y33H@ (2. August 2008)

Dark Messiah, LOD-Mod, 16xSSAA/16xAF

cYa


----------



## Supremum (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ist mal ein Screenshot von mir!
passiert ist es mir, als ich ganz gemütlich in GTA SA mit dem Motorrad unterwegs war, müsste ich dann plötzlich abbremsen, wollte aber noch verhindern, das ich nach vorne hin weg kippe und stieg aus und dann stand ich auf dem Motorad . Ist auf jedenfall sehenswert, denke das mir so ein Zufall nie weider passiert!´

hier noch was witziges 
aus black and white 2 ich denke die bilder sprechen für sich ! 
bild1 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps zuerst arbeit dann spaß


----------



## Burner_Red (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burner_Red (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plompi (2. August 2008)

Jetzt kommt Spielspaß pur mit Super Mario GALAXY


----------



## gOOm-xEON (2. August 2008)

Hier etwas von Clive Barker´s Jericho, es werden noch mehr folgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (2. August 2008)

Jetzt kommen wir zu meinem letzten Versuch mit Crysis (hoffentlich gefallen sie euch, besonders PCGHX-Mods ^^ / Juroren xD ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

_*Crysis:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr0xYk1ll4r (2. August 2008)

Hier meine Bilder und mein 2. Post


----------



## mrcplay3 (2. August 2008)

jay.gee, endlich mal Crysis ^^
Das mag ich schon viel lieber 
Welcher Level ist das 5. Bild, von welcher Map`?

Danke für Antwort  (falls du mein Post im Disk-Thread nicht gelesn hast) !


----------



## Fransen (2. August 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.5"
*-->>hab noch was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.6"*_

Greeze
Fransen​


----------



## Birdy84 (2. August 2008)

'ne kleine Auswahl meinerseits bestehend aus Bildern etwas älterer Spiele (TR: Legend, Gran Turismo 4, UT 2003, Max Payne 2, PoP Sands of Time, Elite Force II).


----------



## snoop76 (2. August 2008)

CoD4
Im Visier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (3. August 2008)

*Q4@ UQ - diverse Settings*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## letoy3 (3. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Shots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3DGamer (3. August 2008)

Bioshock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Race Driver Grid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (3. August 2008)

Assassins Creed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Team Fortress 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal Tournament III



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viva Pinata



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World in Conflict



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sins of a Solar Empire



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sins of a Solar Empire



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mass Effect



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fleck86 (3. August 2008)

nice pic's


----------



## deknutes (3. August 2008)

Ganz frisch reingekommen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Hersteller: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU 6400  @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Speicher: 2046MB RAM
Festplatte: 250 GB Insgesamt
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Monitor: Fujitsu e176
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Hama HS-10
Tastatur: Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Maus: Logitech® MX™518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse
Mauspad: Neopren
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3


----------



## jenso77 (3. August 2008)

hehe


----------



## fleck86 (3. August 2008)

next nice pic's


----------



## Magiq (3. August 2008)

Hier auch 2 Ingame Screenshots von mir aus dem Spiel: NWN2: MotB. Have fun!


----------



## mcp (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (3. August 2008)

Noch mehr von Clive Barker´s Jericho:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (3. August 2008)

Ein paar Screenshots aus "Race Driver - Grid"


----------



## FloFerrari (3. August 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus TDU, nachdem ich jetzt lange mit dem zuschneiden verbracht habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloFerrari (3. August 2008)

Hier kommt auch schon part 2 meiner TDU Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloFerrari (3. August 2008)

UNd der 3te part.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psykolon³ (3. August 2008)

Crisis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloFerrari (3. August 2008)

UNd der 4te und vorerst letzte Part.Eine Frage noch, werden wirklich alle bilder die breiter als 900pixel sind gelöscht ?
Eigentlich wurde das ja gesagt, aber eh ich da eine Regelveränderung verpasst habe frage ich nochmal nach, zumal hier etliche leute größere Bilder posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (3. August 2008)

Call of Duty 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gears of War



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Half-Life² Episode 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homeworld 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homeworld 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kane&Lynch: Dead Men



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tron 2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal Tournament 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal Tournament 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarzFEAR (3. August 2008)

Ist aus ner Coopmission mit nem Kumpel (Armed Assault).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (3. August 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Screens: (vielen Dank an jay.gee, dafür, das er mir bezüglich der Map(-Findung) geholfen hat )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (3. August 2008)

Noch mehr Clive barker´s Jericho, es werden wieder welche folgen^^(*einfach nur geil das Game^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rETRo (3. August 2008)

dann muss ich es auch mal probieren . toi, toi, toi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Call of Duty 4 / Kane & Lynch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kane & Lynch / TimeShift



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TimeShift / Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis / Stubbs the Zombie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stubbs the Zombie / Half Life 2 Episode 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Half Life 2 Episode 2 / Moto GP 2007



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moto GP 2007 / F.E.A.R. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alihexx (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Hier mal ein paar Screenshots aus Drakensang ​


----------



## Frubba (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach ich auch mal mit 
sehr viele schöne Screenshots !!! 
ich denke mein Frontschwein kann da locker mithalten


----------



## boss3D (3. August 2008)

*Und weiter geht es mit Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Endlich stehe ich in Dark Messiah of Might and Magic dem Endgegner gegenüber ...* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ajax (3. August 2008)

hier sind ein paar von mir.


----------



## mrcplay3 (3. August 2008)

Jetzt nochmal nachts ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (3. August 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir.

Dieses mal ein paar Screenshots aus Alone in the Dark 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopian (3. August 2008)

ich werf au nochen paar rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beachtet es nich^^  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (3. August 2008)

World in Conflict




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (3. August 2008)

Hier nochn paar Crysis - Screen - Versuche ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (3. August 2008)

2. Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDOwner (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (3. August 2008)

*BioShock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## DiveAndBike (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (4. August 2008)

Die doofste Werbung allerZeiten...Sehen so "PCGH-Abo-Leser" aus? <grins>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinn erfüllt, da aufgefallen LOL


----------



## 3dd13 (4. August 2008)

Homeworld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ahe1977 (4. August 2008)

Hier mal ein "bearbeiteter" (nicht werten)


----------



## fettbemme0815 (4. August 2008)

so, mal 3 von mir. lediglich die balken oben und unten wurden weggekürzt, da zwischensequenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*Dann wieder ein paar Screens aus Dark Messiah von mir ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (4. August 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.6"
*​

-->>Und noch zwei





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Zur Übersicht 

Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"*_


----------



## Psykolon³ (4. August 2008)

Cellfactor Revolution und Crisis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*Team Fortress 2 ...* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem Game kommt bestimmt noch mehr. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PhazonGC (4. August 2008)

*Teil 1 (siehe auch Teil 2)

1. Crysis:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Half-Life 2: The Lost Coast*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhazonGC (4. August 2008)

*Teil 2: (siehe auch Teil 1)

3. Portal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trackmania Nations United:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Rish1988 (4. August 2008)

Ein lustige Bild aus Cod 4 jemand wurde durch eine Granaten Explosion in eine Markise geschleudert und blieb hängen  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkcoc (4. August 2008)

Crysis, ja ich weis … hab versucht Palmenstrände und Sonnenuntergänge zu meiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jake Dunn (4. August 2008)

CRYSIS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psykolon³ (4. August 2008)

Gothic 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (4. August 2008)

ich mal wieder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (4. August 2008)

Noch mal was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psykolon³ (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (4. August 2008)

Two Worlds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (4. August 2008)

Assassin's Creed
Achtung Spoiler!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen!  
(Wie immer im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/20199-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion.html#post172857 Thread) 
Viel Glück allen teilnehmern!​


----------



## ManiacAndy (4. August 2008)

sorry leute aber immer die gleichen spiele oO

hier mal ein bisschen retrostyle  ahja und wasserzeichen sind was für warmduscher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jake Dunn (5. August 2008)

Power Struggle ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3DGamer (5. August 2008)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## com_riker (5. August 2008)

Ein paar Screenshots aus Garry' Mod!

mfg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murxwitz (5. August 2008)

so mal en paar weitere
und kein crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (5. August 2008)

In Deckung gehen und Deckung geben, egal wo man(n) ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. August 2008)

Hier was aus UT3. 2 davon aus selbst gebauten Map.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeloX (5. August 2008)

#6

(mal wieder) Crysis inkl. dem Mod "Nuke Remote"(für viel Bum), auf der Map "Physis"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BioShock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine anderen posts:

#1
#2
#3
#4
#5


----------



## Dexperate (5. August 2008)

Hi, ein paar Screens mit dem Altaïr (Assassin’s Creed)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (5. August 2008)

*ArmA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## 3DGamer (5. August 2008)

Race Driver Grid
Die Grafik läßt mich immer wieder staunen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das erste Bild schon fast fotorealistisch


----------



## snikch (5. August 2008)

Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Grey (5. August 2008)

Homeworld 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (5. August 2008)

HL2:Ep2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## PS-GOTT (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GF3lla (5. August 2008)

Immer dieser neumodische Kram, ich hab mal zwei Screens von absoluten old school Klassikern, kanns aber auch nicht lassen Crysis Screens und andere hochzuladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (5. August 2008)

CoJ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Medieval2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## AMDSpider (5. August 2008)

Hier meine Screenys. Ja ich weiss Screenshots nachbearbeiten ist nicht erlaubt, aber aufgrund dessen, dass es sich auf den Screenshots um einen anatomisch sehr korrekten Nackt-Mod  handelt, ist ein Mosaikbalken vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.
Bildupload ohne Balken ist natürlich jederzeit möglich, wenn erlaubt!


----------



## snikch (5. August 2008)

WiC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## jay.gee (5. August 2008)

*Crysis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## SeloX (5. August 2008)

#7

da es hier nur wenig bioshock screens gibt, tu ich mal was dagegen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





meine anderen posts:

#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6


----------



## Jake Dunn (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psykolon³ (6. August 2008)

Team Fortress 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zim (6. August 2008)

Natürlich mach ich auch hier mit. Die Chance ist bei der Masse an Bildern zwar gering, aber nen Versuch ists ja wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 4 stammen aus HL2 mit Cinematic Mod 8
Werd bestimmt auch noch ein paar weitere posten 

MFG


edit: dieser ist auch einer meine liebsten cs:s screens  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ya-Boy (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (6. August 2008)

So dann gibt's von mir auch mal ein paar Bilder. Wenn mal das Seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt, hab ich die schwarzen Balken entfernt, was als Bearbeitung hoffentlich gestattet ist.

PS: das letzte Bild ist nicht bearbeitet, es gibt einen Texturlos-Cheat, wenn man durchgespielt hat





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (6. August 2008)

Unreal Tournament III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (6. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Exemplare aus TimeShift.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## Simon667 (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Exemplar von Forza Motorsport 2!


----------



## Flytrap (6. August 2008)

CoD4 Modern Warfare



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und  dies noch, durch die Bildverzerrung der Szene kommt da fast schon ein 3D Effekt auf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon667 (6. August 2008)

Hier ein Exemplar von Forza 2 !


----------



## snikch (6. August 2008)

Bioshock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## SeloX (6. August 2008)

#8

jaja ich weiß, schon wieder BioShock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GF3lla (6. August 2008)

Noch mal was älteres aber dennoch cooles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deknutes (6. August 2008)

Serien Shot...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Hersteller: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs) unter CNPS9700
Speicher: 2046MB RAM
Festplatte: Samsung HD252HJ, 250GB, 16MB
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce WinFast PX8800 GT
Monitor: Fujitsu e176
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Hama HS-10
Tastatur: Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Maus: Logitech® MX™518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse
Mauspad: Neopren
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3


----------



## DaHouse (6. August 2008)

Ich mach auch mal mit, und bis ich alle meine "guten" screenies gefunden hab, gibt es den hier : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoLeMe (6. August 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

hier auch mal ein paar Screens von mir aus Two Worlds!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## towky (6. August 2008)

kleine Auswahl aus Race Driver Grid 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trap-Jaff (6. August 2008)

Zwei Screens aus "The Witcher"


----------



## DiveAndBike (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jake Dunn (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derdante (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinan2792 (7. August 2008)

Den Screenshot hab ich in Crysis gemacht. Ich habe in der Siedlung, wo man Helena Rosenthal befreien muss, alle Fahrzeuge der Umgebung neben eine Tankstelle gefahren und das Ganze dann gezündet. Macht noch nach dem 10. mal Spaß!!!
Bei mir sind die Screenshots oben und links immer mit Schwarzen Balken, und unten ist das Bild abgeschnitten. Daher habe ich das eigentliche Bild freigestellt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier der originale Screenshot mit Balken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

Da freu ich mich doch wenn ich daheim bin.

Lade dann nbisl was hoch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duantang (7. August 2008)

Habt wohl immernoch Bock im Bunker zu Campen, was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinan2792 (7. August 2008)

duantang schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kapier das direkte Posten des Bildes nicht. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand hilft.
> Ich weiß dass das nicht hier reingehört,aber ich kann den Post ja im nachhinein editieren.



Also ich habs so gemacht:
Ich hab die Bilder bei meinem Profil in ein Album hochgeladen. Und dann kannst du beim posten auf "Grafik einfügen" klicken, wo du dann nur noch die Grafikadresse des Bildes in deinem Album angeben musst (rechtsklick auf Bild > Grafikadresse kopieren).


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich doch wenn ich daheim bin.
> 
> Lade dann nbisl was hoch!



muhahaha
der Blitz is cool^^


----------



## jay.gee (7. August 2008)

*ArmA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Logis (7. August 2008)

hier sind mal ein paar von meinen games die cih so zogge werd mal kcuekn was ich noch so auftreiben kann erst mal nen vorgeschmack


----------



## Cyrill (7. August 2008)

bisschen Blutig - *F.E.A.R.* (Perseus Mandate) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...*Jericho*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logis (7. August 2008)

Hier ist eine koplette schlacht vor und nach dem nuke angrief zu sehen viel spass


----------



## SeloX (7. August 2008)

#9

MAX 900p BREITE BILDER!!!!
wieso begreifen die leute das nicht? wahrscheinlich pure dummheit-.-

und damit der post stehnbleibt auch noch ein paar screens aus meiner (dunklen) wow vergangenheit. bin nicht stolz drauf^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (7. August 2008)

World in Conflict




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3dd13 (7. August 2008)

Homeworld 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor264 (7. August 2008)

So, weiter gehts mit meinen Screenshots aus Assassin's Creed (hier nochmal der Link zu meinem ersten Post mit Screenshots: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-35.html#post178755 [2. Post]). *Achtung SPOILER bei ein paar Bildern*

1. Eine Vision mit vielen Pferden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Moderne Technik im Mittelalter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Was hat das Pferd dort zu suchen? XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Face to Face mit König Richard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Interessante Körperhaltung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanLucar (8. August 2008)

ich gebe mal meinen senf auch dazu.
das overgrown bild aus CoD 4 wurde nicht mit photoshop nachbearbeitet!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spasstiger (8. August 2008)

Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (8. August 2008)

so ein paar hab ich auch noch,auch wenn meine chancen verschwindend gering sind...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veget90 (8. August 2008)

Ein Screenshot von HDRO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3DGamer (8. August 2008)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GRID




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

> SeloX
> 
> wieso begreifen die leute das nicht? wahrscheinlich pure dummheit-.-



ein wahrer meister spricht


----------



## snikch (8. August 2008)

Quake4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








mfg


----------



## Special_Flo (8. August 2008)

so dann mach ich mal wieder mit.........
diesmal mit WoW TBC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. August 2008)

Diese 3 sind aus UT3 super special map und sind 100% echt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonkiShot (8. August 2008)

meine screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultio (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (8. August 2008)

Gothic3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## cccc (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## fleck86 (8. August 2008)

next virtual pic's


----------



## Axel_Foly (8. August 2008)

Schöner Secred Bug


----------



## ReVan1199 (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alko123 (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaphod (8. August 2008)

der olympische Gedanke "Dabei sein ist alles" (Two Worlds/Oblivion) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als Zugabe noch die Schönwetter-Variante  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriz89 (8. August 2008)

aus NfS:Most Wanted...


----------



## Rastaman (9. August 2008)

SanAndreasMultiPlayer


----------



## letoy3 (9. August 2008)

Carbon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (9. August 2008)

*ArmA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## jay.gee (9. August 2008)

*ArmA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## jay.gee (9. August 2008)

*Crysis:*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Grey (9. August 2008)

Sins of a Solar Empire




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (9. August 2008)

*Alone in the Dark 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (9. August 2008)

*Crysis:* _"zweites Licht" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Jake Dunn (9. August 2008)

UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuNNer90 (9. August 2008)

Einmal Battlefield 2:


----------



## Fransen (9. August 2008)

*"Fransen's Bilder No.7"*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine anderen Bilder findet ihr hier:

"Fransen's Bilder No.1"
"Fransen's Bilder No.2"
"Fransen's Bilder No.3"
"Fransen's Bilder No.4"
"Fransen's Bilder No.5"
"Fransen's Bilder No.6"
*_
Greeze
Fransen​


----------



## snikch (9. August 2008)

Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## heartcell (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/picture.php?albumid=118&pictureid=801


----------



## Travis (9. August 2008)

SplinterCell DA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übersoldier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemälde Porträts aus The Witcher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saeufer (9. August 2008)

--- Ergänzung dazu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-33.html#post177946 ---

Enemy Territory



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## DiveAndBike (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desp3rado (9. August 2008)

Crysis im Ultra-Modus und COD4 mit einer fetten Shisha xD


----------



## TheGamler (9. August 2008)

So hab meine auch endlich mal fertig, mit 5 fps ist das gar nicht so leicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Viel Spaß beim raussuchen


----------



## MasterNicolai (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

C&C Generals



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hab ich übrigens ohne cheats geschafft


----------



## butter_milch (9. August 2008)

Ich will an dieser Stelle nochmals betonen, wie billig ich es finde, dass einige, leider wohl die Mehrheit der User, einen puren Bilderspam veranstalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf einen fairen Wettkampf.

lG, butter_milch


----------



## FloMac (9. August 2008)

hier drei hübsche screenshots von mir


----------



## Xerk (9. August 2008)

2 Screenshots von mir noch, aus Siedler 2 - Aufbruch der Kulturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Schotten mit abgerichteten Transport-Schafen. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Killerbär, vor der Höhle der Schmerzen. ;D


----------



## jay.gee (9. August 2008)

*BioShock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## MC DarkMaster (10. August 2008)

GTA: San Andreas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA: San Andreas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA: San Andreas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal Tournament 2004



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halo 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halo 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SplaT (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stranglehold & Alone in the Dark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jericho & TDU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Portal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr0xYk1ll4r (10. August 2008)

Meine Shots teil 3:


----------



## 3DGamer (10. August 2008)

TEST DRIVE Unlimited




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoSuperHero (10. August 2008)

Bilder aus RF Online, ein kostenloses MMORPG.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spooky (10. August 2008)

Call of Duty 2 - MP

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (10. August 2008)

*BioShock: Thx 2 all 4 this very nice Contest & the many great Pics - CyA@ next Contest - jay.gee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Ya-Boy (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniacmurphy (10. August 2008)

Hier Screenshot aus Timeshift habe da bei einer Reise in den Bergen ein Klo gefunden..

McM


----------



## Sh33p82 (10. August 2008)

Auch Bösewichte können dumm glotzen!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinen bekloppten Schergen aus Overlord!! Immer wieder lustig!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (10. August 2008)

Bioshock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Razor264 (10. August 2008)

So, und zum Schluss noch ein paar Screens aus Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare (und natürlich der Link zu meinem vorigen Post mit Assasin's Creed-Screens: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-64.html#post190248).

1. Abschuss der Nuklearrakete



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Düstere Aussicht aus einem abgestürzten Helikopter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Apocalypse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. What remains...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie immer gilt: Keines der Bilder wurde nachbearbeitet, nur verkleinert (Originalgröße 1360x768, daher sind die Bilder leicht verpixelt)

Das wars nun von mir. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück mit ihren Screens und freu mich schon auf das Voting


----------



## Slain (10. August 2008)

Hallo, hab auch mal ein paar Screens rausgesucht, gar nicht so einfach bei der bisherigen Auswahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LostPlanet,MassEffect,Fear,Oblivion,Crysis


----------



## benni13 (10. August 2008)

hier ein paar screens aus einen etwas älteren spiel


----------



## Timothy (10. August 2008)

Hier sind meine:
Sind zwar von etwas älteren Games aber trotzdem nicht minder schön wie eure tollen Screenshots!

IL-2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oblivion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tomb Raider - Anniversary



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (10. August 2008)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von mir.

Gruß EG


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rico (10. August 2008)

servus einige shots von meinen Lieblingsspiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

und wieder Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (10. August 2008)

Also ich muss ja schon sagen das mir die ganzen Crysis Bilder so ziemlich auf die Nüsse gehen. Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt etwas unlieb ausgedrückt habe.
Aber ich muss schon sagen das das Spiel wirklich Hammer aussieht!
Und diesem Trend mal ein wenig entgegen zu wirken hier mal eins von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2008)

Villeicht bringen ja ein paar "Last Minute Screenshots" glück 
Ein bild sagt mehr als 1.000 worte also:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

hehe Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ya-Boy (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

Crysis Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

noch welche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bootsy (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Photoshop und nicht bearbeitet, nur der größe angepasst.


Best Regards


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

Wie immer mit meinem Textureupdate



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. August 2008)

Meine letzten Crysis Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0j0 (10. August 2008)

schnell noch abgeben vor Sendeschluss (Panik) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UpZero (10. August 2008)

Man kann was gewinnen,sehr schön.
Viel Glück euch allen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mahl das ein anderer nicht die selben Bilder hat.

mfg


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. August 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich ja keine crysis pics machen aber naja.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und vielen dank an euch alle für diesen schönen fairen wetbewerb
euer
lordy


----------



## Finrod (11. August 2008)

Klassiker Prince of Persia The Sands of Time, der Rest dürfte ja bekannt sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManiacAndy (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gian92 (11. August 2008)

Und hier sind ein paar von mir


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

Ma eins posten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (11. August 2008)

ein paar zum schluss muss ich auch noch loswerden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (11. August 2008)

upss sorry doppelpost...bitte löschen!


----------



## Pasknalli (11. August 2008)

Zeichen setzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon667 (11. August 2008)

Hier ein paar screens von Race Driver:Grid allerdings mit der kamera aufgenommen, weil die xbox version keine screens im Spiel machen kann!


----------



## BlueRocket (11. August 2008)

Hier einer aus Legend.
Als ich zu den Elfen über die versteckte Brücke gelaufen bin


----------



## o!m (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi92 (11. August 2008)

also hab mal ne tokyo drift verarsche gemacht. Von der szene in den bergen wo gerade alles am driften sind des game ist grid.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (11. August 2008)

man beachte mein guthaben unten rechts ^^
NICHT gefaked sondern Zufall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snikch (11. August 2008)

Toller Contest. Tolle Bilder. Bitte Wiederholen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. August 2008)

so noch ma ein paar bilder vllt das letzte ma
was ich an diesen bisldern besonders imposant finde ist das sie auf einer 1950pro mit 256 mb entstanden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. August 2008)

Schachmatt! Der eigene Bauer stand ihm im Weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbenzhuser (11. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Screenshots aus dem Herrn der Ringe Online. Die Bilder entstanden mit höchster Qualität und aktiviertem DX10. Ein paar sind hochkant, da hatte ich meinen Monitor entsprechend gedreht, beschnitten wurde bei den Screens nichts.

Die Bilder zeigen Michelbinge, Angeln beim Balrog, Forochel bei Nacht, Gollums Höhle und die neue Landschaft Eregion. Unten dann noch ein paar hübsche mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (11. August 2008)

Hier zum abschluss noch ein paar Bilder aus meine Screen-Ordner! Viel Spass ! 

Chees Titans :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegen - Schlag : Quelle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Assassin's Creed :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FarCry :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oblivion :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, Das game rockt einfach nur, besonders der Soundtrack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deknutes (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Hersteller: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs) unter CNPS9700
Speicher: 2046MB RAM
Festplatte: Samsung HD252HJ, 250GB, 16MB
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce WinFast PX8800 GT
Monitor: Fujitsu e176
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Hama HS-10
Tastatur: Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Maus: Logitech® MX™518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse
Mauspad: Neopren
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3


----------



## Rauber (11. August 2008)

Hab hier auch noch nen kranken Screenshot aus CSS...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (11. August 2008)

Schickt "Rauber" die Karte


----------



## Ajax (11. August 2008)

bei so viel krieg muss auch mal n bissle liebe her...:


----------



## Ajax (11. August 2008)

hier noch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pw1 (11. August 2008)

*Der ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=29739&stc=1&d=1218483607


----------



## Rygel (11. August 2008)

auch noch eas von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. August 2008)

Und noch was von mir....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSIM129 (11. August 2008)

hier meine g3 Screenshots


----------



## fiumpf (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duff1978 (11. August 2008)

Mass Effect / 1680x1050 Ein geniales Spiel


----------



## Smoke (11. August 2008)

hier paar von mir... auch wenn sie net so spektakulär sind...


----------



## Illidan (11. August 2008)

So will mich auch noch beteiligen, werde einige Screenshots von Warcraft 3 und Battlefield 1942 posten. Sind meist Bilder von herrlichen Bugs. Bei Battlefield Desert Combat kann man zB dem eigenen Charakter den Kopf abnehmen, welcher dann am Fuß klebt, wenn man das Spiel pausiert und dann die Ansicht wechselt. Bei Warcraft 3 traten gelegentlich Texturprobleme auf, so bestand der Rasen zB einmal aus Wendigo-Texturfragmenten, die Augen und Zähne sind auf hochauflösenderen Bilder deutlich besser sichtbar . Auch noch erwähnenswert ist der Gebäude-Tanz: Wenn zu viele Grafikeffekte auf einem Haufen sind, treffen sich bei einer meiner eigenen Warcraft-Maps einfach die Gebäude in der Mitte des Bildschirm und fliegen dort wild durcheinander durch die Gegend. Durchaus amüsant anzuschauen! Die Bodentexturen bleiben jedoch, wie man sieht, wo vorher die Gebäude standen^^ 
MfG


----------



## DiveAndBike (11. August 2008)

Für alle Crysis-Gamer die entweder keine Zeit hatten die Crysis-Welt zu bewundern oder denen die Zeit fehlte umherfliegende Vögel zu hypnotisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiveAndBike (11. August 2008)

"Danke" für die Idee der Initiatoren diesen Wettbewerb auszutragen. Es waren wircklich sehenswerte Shorts dabei.

Wie gehts weiter? Vielleicht unter dem Motto "Vorher - Nachher" ?  (Suchen sie die 100 Unterschiede)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snoop76 (11. August 2008)

Hier mal einer von Fable



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

*to the Z*

...last but not least:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. eure Forenzeit geht falsch Uhrzeit der Atomuhr bei Uhrzeit.org


----------



## maniacmurphy (12. August 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir.


----------



## Kaiserpinguin (12. August 2008)

Hier mal ein älteres Bild aus Unreal Tournament...


----------



## jack06 (12. August 2008)

Hab gerade Mass Effect durch ^^


----------



## Oliver (12. August 2008)

WIr haben jetzt die Qual der Wahl. Ein Gremium aus Moderatoren und Redakteuren wird eine Vorauswahl treffen. Anschließend könnt ihr abstimmen, welcher von diesesn Screenshots für euch der ultimative Spielescreenshot ist.

Stay tuned!


----------

